# Pm1340gt - How To Install A Taper Attachment?



## Jeb1234 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello everyone.  I'm new to the forum, but have been reading it for a while now.  A lot of good information on here.

I got my PM1340 a couple of years back and am just now getting around to installing the taper attachment.
I took the taper attachment out of the box over the weekend and realized I had no idea how to install it.

It looks a bit different from other types that I've seen and the bolt holes don't match up with the bolt holes on the back of the carriage.

Anyway, I'm determined to press forward and get this thing installed.

Can anybody out there post a picture or two of how their taper attachment is connected to their PM1340GT lathe?  Anybody have any advice on how to set this up?  I'm guessing that I'll just drill and tap new holes to mount it, but I'm not sure how this ties into the cross-slide...

I'll try to document my installation (for better or worse) and hopefully it will be of use to somebody in the future.


----------



## mksj (Feb 23, 2016)

I would give a call or email to Matt at QMT. Might take a look at the Grizzly taper adjustment instructions for the basics.
http://cdn1.grizzly.com/manuals/sb1269_m.pdf


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 24, 2016)

Like mksj said get in touch with Matt.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 24, 2016)

I have no help for you Jeb, but I will watch how this progresses with interest, as I intend to get the taper attachment for my 1340GT as well. I will likely have to move my DRO scales to install this.  

The only thing I remember from talking to Matt about this was that I'd have to fab some spacers or something for the back splash as it has to move rearward a bit to clear the attachment.


----------



## Jeb1234 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks guys, for the suggestions so far.  I'll mess around with it a few more days before I admit defeat and email Matt.

wrmiller, I was just getting ready to install my DRO when I thought I'd better dig the taper attachment (TA) out of the cabinet and hook it up first in case it would interfere with the DRO.  That's what got this mess started lol

I've taken a few more pictures and it doesn't look promising yet.  For the life of me, I don't see how to set this up with out removing the cross-slide nut.  

The T-bracket on the top of the TA would bolt to the two screws on the top of the cross-slide, but since the cross-slide screw is stationary (pinned at the front of the apron) and the cross-slide travels on the nut, I think it would have to be disengaged to let the TA work...but then I couldn't adjust the cross-slide...  hmm...


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 25, 2016)

On my SB  I just have to take out the screw that holds the crossfeed nut to the cross slide ,but my machine is set up for taper. I don't know what yours looks like.


----------



## Jeb1234 (Feb 25, 2016)

After some more reading, in order to use the cross slide with the TA, it appears what is needed is a telescoping cross slide screw (CSS).

The back end of the telescoping CSS would then pin on the TA, allowing use of the cross slide.

I'll check with Matt to see if one can be purchased for the PM1340GT.

I did find instructions on how to convert a one piece CSS to a telescoping screw, but it looks a bit daunting...and not something I want to attempt with my existing CSS.

Maybe I'll have to try to find a second CSS and try to modify it.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Feb 26, 2016)

This one does not use the telescopic leadscrew. There should be a page in the manual for the taper attachment, although it is pretty vague. On page 17 

 But you use that top black colored bracket, it bolts to the cross slide, then to the part that slides with the taper attachment, and then take out the allen screw that holds in the cross slide nut to let the cross slide move with the taper.      It is not quite as easy as one with a telescopic leadcrew, but I've found that this one works much better as far as accuracy, much much less backlash, so this is the type we use on them. 
 I am working on re-writing the manual tonight for this one and making instructions for Mach 3, and was just looking at that part. I know what I want to say, but I am at a loss for words right now, it is really time to wrap things up for the night.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 26, 2016)

Manuals! Now that would be really cool!


----------



## Jeb1234 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Matt.  I'll hook it up as you suggest and use the compound when using the TA.  

It would be cool though  if there was a source for a telescopic CS leadscrew for this lathe.  I don't think it would be too difficult to adapt the TA that I have to secure the back end of the leadscrew to have an acceptable amount of backlash.

I've had the 1340gt for over two years now and I've been very happy with it.


----------



## Jeb1234 (Feb 28, 2016)

I had some time to work on it today and got a bit accomplished.  
Drilled and tapped the mounting holes and leveled it on the lathe.
I had to use a copper shim under the stop because it wouldn't tighten down on the ways.  I'll take a light cut off of it on the mill and fix that sometime.
I'll try it out tomorrow and see how it does.
Excuse my mess, I haven't cleaned up after drilling and tapping yet.


----------



## jbolt (Feb 28, 2016)

What mess?


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes, thats exactly how it works, looks good!


----------

